# Want to try N GA trout fishing.....recommendations???



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Two anglers. We want to make the most of our time so looking for a guided trip. Can anyone recommend a location and guide?


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Dave Sutton. Soque River.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

River thru Atlanta. The big,wild Browns been biting lately.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far. Looking to go in mid October or so.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I've fished with River through Atlanta as well. They are great people. The soque is mostly private and few guides have access. Trophy trout in there.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

If you coming in October,Brigidoon is on the Soque. And Greg Morgan guides there. He is Ak right now.


----------



## siouxsioux (Jul 30, 2016)

flysalt060 said:


> If you coming in October,Brigidoon is on the Soque. And Greg Morgan guides there. He is Ak right now.


If you're coming in October there are big white trout with stripes that school up and crush flies on the surface. Most of these Ga trout are between 15"-35". PM me for details. 

If you are looking for more of the "traditional trout" River through Atlanta is a great guide service. There are a few guys that know a lot about catching the big browns in the Chatt.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Reese Panter in Blue Ridge,Ga. A young man who lives and breathes trout.He runs out of the local fly shop in Blue ridge.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

siouxsioux said:


> If you're coming in October there are big white trout with stripes that school up and crush flies on the surface. Most of these Ga trout are between 15"-35". PM me for details.
> 
> If you are looking for more of the "traditional trout" River through Atlanta is a great guide service. There are a few guys that know a lot about catching the big browns in the Chatt.


Those striped ''trout'' may get a visit as well. Better bring the 8wt too. Dates off work are Oct 8-12th. Looks like a lot of the areas are private. We will do some guided as well as try some DIY. Is Smith Creek in Unicoi St Park worth a look?


----------



## siouxsioux (Jul 30, 2016)

cal1320 said:


> Those striped ''trout'' may get a visit as well. Better bring the 8wt too. Dates off work are Oct 8-12th. Looks like a lot of the areas are private. We will do some guided as well as try some DIY. Is Smith Creek in Unicoi St Park worth a look?


Yes 8wt indeed. 

Smith creek always fishes good.. Most of the time you are casting Nuts to Butts with every other sport in town. There is a WMA section right above unicoi that fishes well (until it is posted on the Internet). 

Word to the wise: you will get arrested for openly drinking in unicoi. Ask me how I know.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

My brother lives in Hiawassee and has a little creek, 6-10' wide, with wild trout. Gorgeous fish. There are some walk in areas in that area that require a long hike and the chatt is fun - mostly stockers. There is some good river across the border in NC. What part of GA you staying in? I would be happy to call some people. Or you can wing it- https://www.vrbo.com/419468


Primer


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 31, 2016)

Never used a guide, but really love fishing in the Chattahoochee WMA just above Helen. Little fish for the most part, but it's wild(ish) country, just below the ridge the Appalachian Trail is on. http://www.exploregeorgia.org/listing/815-chattahoochee-wildlife-management-area

I admit I have not been there in about 4 or 5 years, and you should check the hunting season for the area.


----------



## Liam Cunningham (Dec 31, 2016)

Captain Gregg Morgan, or go to Fly Shop Company of Blue Ridge with Will Taylor


----------



## Capt.Hiott (May 15, 2017)

Chattooga river. You can camp off of Burrell's Ford Rd. on the SC side


----------

